# Benötigte Leistung des ATX Netzteils



## cycovery (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann ich ausrechnen, ob mein ATX Netzteil für ein neues Mainboard mit neuer CPU genug Watt liefern kann?

Was passiert, wenn ich eine Konfiguration mit einem zu schwachen Netzteil laufen lasse? Geht nur das Netzteil kaputt oder sind die anderen Komponenten auch gefährdet?

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Arachnoo (2. April 2007)

Hmm, das würde ich auch derne wissen. Also ich kaufe ne Radeon X1950 und Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600. Die Standard Sachen laufen auch noch. Wie viel Leistung brauche ich? Und was passiert wenns nicht reicht.

MfG Olek


----------



## chmee (2. April 2007)

Mir ist Letztens das Netzteil zerschossen, obwohl es 2 Jahre sauber durchlief. Folgendes muss man dazu sagen: µATX-Gehäuse mit 230W-NT. Drinne ist ein AthlonXP2800+oc und eine ATI 9800Pro. Lief alles sauber, bis ich in BF2 im Jet geflogen bin, hoher Grafikdurchsatz, CPU volle Power - dauerte 3 Minuten, dann war alles auf einmal aus.

Vielleicht kann ich glücklich sein, dass es nur das NT gewrackt hat. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass bei einem NT-Kurzschluß auch was auf das MB/System überspringt.

Für das ausrechnen habe ich bis Dato noch kein System gefunden.
Etwa 120W CPU (TDP-Wert beachten)
etwa 150W GPU
jede HDD/CD/DVD 30W
und letztlich noch 30-50% Reserve, da ja auch die NTs nur etwa 66-80% Realleistung haben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Am einfachsten ist es denke ich, wenn man einfach in nem Shop wie z.B. Alternate.de die Verbrauchswerte anschaut und großzügig aufrundet. Wobei ich 150Watt für sehr übertrieben halte... eine Geforce 7 frisst maximal 100Watt und die Conroes brauchen auch relativ wenig Strom (TDP liegt bei ca. 65Watt)
Ansonsten kann ich meinem Vorredner eigentlich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (3. April 2007)

Es gab mal ein Test von chip oder Toms HWG oder so....da hieß es, das selbst bei guter Austattung und großen Mainboards man noch unter 300 W war...Daher ist man mit 400- 500 Watt mehr als gut für die Zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## michaelwengert (3. April 2007)

Also mein PC zuhause braucht in Ruhe ( Windows Desktop) ca. 180 Watt
der maximalwert den ich mal hatte waren 330 Watt.

Also ein 500 Watt Netzteil ist eigentlich recht gut dimensioniert, da hat man noch ein paar reserven.

Mein PC:
Athlon 64 X2 3800
2 Sata Festplatten
ATI Radeon 1900XTX

Bei den Messungen hing auch noch der 19" TFT und lautsprecher mit an dem Messgerät.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

Viel wichtiger als die Leistung ist auch die "Quallität" der Spannung die es liefert... schwankt diese zu stark kann es zu Abstürzen und einem instabilen System kommen... Enermay soll da sehr gut sein... außerdem sind die Kabel mit Steckverbindungen wodurch der Kabelsalat im Gehäuse reduziert wird. Ich glaube übrigens auch, dass 400 - 500Watt ausreichen... 600 Watt geht da schon dick in die Zukunft.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (3. April 2007)

Jedoch sind zuviele Steckverbindungen auch nicht das ware, da da noch der Steckwiderstand(oder wie der auch immer heißt) hinzu kommt.


----------



## Arachnoo (4. April 2007)

Ihr seid richtig fleißig. Danke vielmalls.

Ich denke mit gutem 400 Watt netzteil bin ich gut dabei. Weil dieser PC wird nur das nötigste haben. Also CPU, GraKa, RAM, Festplatte und Netzwek. Vieleicht einen Laufwerk am anfang um Treiber zu Installieren .

MfG Olek

PS: Braucht man extra Anschlüsse für Quadcore(Q6600) ?


----------

